# '07 A6 parking light



## danpolk (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry to bomb the list but a search didn't turn up a relevant thread- I am trying to figure out how to relace the drivers front parking light bulb for my 07 a6 3.2 quattro- i have an intermittent dash message that it's out and i can make the bulb flicker by tapping the lens but can't figure out how to remove the housing to get to the bulb. It's the yellow light below the headlamp but above the fog light. TIA- d


----------

